# Chisel selection help



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I have searched the boards and read many threads about chisels, but I am still in need of some advice on a nice set bench chisel set in the $40-60 range. I was looking at the Irwin Marple 6pc set Amazon.com: Irwin M444SB6N Blue Chip Bevel Edge Woodworking Chisel Set, 6-Piece (Box set): Home Improvement but have read that these are a hybrid standard/metric combo that are not the wrong size for either measurement. Does that make sense? Does it matter if a 1/4 inch chisel is bigger due to it trying to me metric also? I was having enough trouble with all the metal talk, chrome content is bad? Now the size issues is making my head spin.

So any recommendations? I have seen the Narex brand mentioned, are these also hybrids? Newer Stanleys do not get good reviews? I am looking for someting I can tell my in-laws to get me for xmas.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a number of chisels, and for the money, I don't think you can beat the Narex. They are metric, not a hybrid measurement. Are they the best money can? No way, but you can do a lot worse. 

I have fairly new set of Marples and Irwins that were both gifts, and I think the only difference between the two is the handles. They take an edge pretty well, but don't hold as well as I want for bench chisels. I have been pretty pleased with them for general carpentry, but not woodworking.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Paul Gillespie

I bought a set of Narex chisels from Lee Valley last summer for $49.00 plus shipping. That sale may not still be on for the set of seven chisels. The steel takes a nice edge and holds it well. They're better then the Marples I gave away to my son. 

Richard Gillespie


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Chisel size doesn't make much difference, except maybe mortice chisels. Even then, metric or standard doesn't matter much. It's only when a chisel must match a specific size and that is rare. How well or long chisels retain an edge is often dependent on the angle of sharpening. Most come with a primary bevel of around 22 degrees. Very few chisels will hold an edge at that angle. They require sharpening to a secondary angle, roughly 30 for softwoods and 35 for hardwoods. My old blue handled Marples are the equivalent of many other chisels I own, Sorby's, vintage, antique, Hamlet, Two Cherries. Millers Falls, Stanley, Greenlee. Sharpened equally, the only difference is looks and feel. The correct sharpening angle makes a world of difference. 

I use bench type chisels for paring work quite a lot. If I want a chisel that will hold an edge at a lower angle, I have to find ones made from different tool steel than the norm. Lie Nielsen now makes a harder steel chisel. You make a trade off in terms of ease of sharpening and brittleness of the edge. You don't want to mortice, pry or hammer with harder steel. 

I would stay away from chisels like Craftsman, Fuller, Buck Bros and others you may see in big box stores. Don't know if the Irwins are the same as the old Marples which are Sheffield steel. I like the size and construction of the Marples and other British chisels. I don't like socket chisels, the sockets are always coming loose. It becomes a personal choice, looks, feel and price. If you talk to someone who doesn't like a particular brand of chisels, ask them about their sharpening angles. At the wrong angle, most will be disappointing.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Chisel size doesn't make much difference, except maybe mortice chisels. Even then, metric or standard doesn't matter much. It's only when a chisel must match a specific size and that is rare. How well or long chisels retain an edge is often dependent on the angle of sharpening. Most come with a primary bevel of around 22 degrees. Very few chisels will hold an edge at that angle. They require sharpening to a secondary angle, roughly 30 for softwoods and 35 for hardwoods. My old blue handled Marples are the equivalent of many other chisels I own, Sorby's, vintage, antique, Hamlet, Two Cherries. Millers Falls, Stanley, Greenlee. Sharpened equally, the only difference is looks and feel. The correct sharpening angle makes a world of difference.
> 
> I use bench type chisels for paring work quite a lot. If I want a chisel that will hold an edge at a lower angle, I have to find ones made from different tool steel than the norm. Lie Nielsen now makes a harder steel chisel. You make a trade off in terms of ease of sharpening and brittleness of the edge. You don't want to mortice, pry or hammer with harder steel.
> 
> I would stay away from chisels like Craftsman, Fuller, Buck Bros and others you may see in big box stores. Don't know if the Irwins are the same as the old Marples which are Sheffield steel. I like the size and construction of the Marples and other British chisels. I don't like socket chisels, the sockets are always coming loose. It becomes a personal choice, looks, feel and price. If you talk to someone who doesn't like a particular brand of chisels, ask them about their sharpening angles. At the wrong angle, most will be disappointing.


Good advice!! I couldn't add a thing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These are pricey but probably the "best"*

When in Japan on business, 1990, I came across a small shop maybe 12' wide, dusty shelves, prices in Yen from 10 -20 years ago, small older Japanese woman at the counter, spoke no English, thankfully I had a friend who spoke Japanese along. I bought everything I could carry! He said "You just made her yearly sales quota" :laughing:
The Japanese have been making steel for centuries and their laminated steel is the best I've seen for cutting tools like slicks and chisels. Not saying you can or should get them, just providing some additional info if you haven't seen them.  bill


----------

